# PL1 problem. How to turn off the limit ?



## HiiiroZZ (Nov 3, 2021)

Hello everyone !
Sorry for my English I am French.
I come to you because when I use my laptop to do a more demanding task it is limited because of PL1 while the temperatures are good ...
Anyone have any idea what settings I should put to disable this limit?

Here are the current settings:





This is what it puts on me after a few seconds:





Anyone have any idea how to remove this limit and if it is doable?
Thanks in advance !


----------



## unclewebb (Nov 3, 2021)

Your MMIO power limit is set to 45W. That might be why your CPU is throttling at 45W. Put a check mark in the MMIO Lock box.

You have your MSR power limits reversed. PL2 should be higher or equal to PL1. These CPUs do not consume that much power so you can set PL1 and PL2 to 85 and set the turbo time limit to the default, 28 seconds.

On the main screen of ThrottleStop, do not check Clock Mod and do not check Set Multiplier. To control your CPU, go back into the TPL window and check the Speed Shift box. The 8300H can use Speed Shift Technology but your BIOS did not enable this like most computers do. After Speed Shift is enabled, you should see *SST* in green on the main screen.

Now you can adjust Speed Shift - EPP on the main screen. Setting EPP to 0 tells the CPU to use maximum speed all of the time. A setting of 84 is a good setting if you want the CPU to slow down when lightly loaded. When plugged in, I prefer setting EPP to 0 for maximum performance. Where it says 128 on the main screen, click on this number and you can edit the EPP value.

Some laptops are programmed so they cannot exceed 45W long term. Setting the power limits higher in ThrottleStop does not always work.

Are you using ThrottleStop to change the voltage of your CPU? Post a picture of the FIVR window. CPU voltage control is locked on many computers. Reducing voltage will reduce power consumption and this can help your CPU run faster before power limit throttling starts.

Edit - Do not check the Clamp options and you can check the Short Power PL2 box.


----------



## HiiiroZZ (Nov 4, 2021)

Hello, a big thank you for your response!
I made the modifications you told me, but after a while I still have the pl1 limit which activates ...

Here is a screenshot of the FIVR window:


----------



## unclewebb (Nov 4, 2021)

HiiiroZZ said:


> after a while I still have the pl1 limit which activates


That is normal for many laptops. The 8300H has a 45W TDP rating and long term, manufacturers will use an embedded controller to enforce the 45W power limit. There is no way to fix this.

You can improve things a little by lowering your CPU voltage. In the FIVR window check the Unlock Adjustable Voltage box and move the Offset Voltage slider all the way to the left until you reach -125 mV. Do the same for both the CPU core and the CPU cache. Press Apply and you should see the -0.1250 undervolt show up in the Offset column of the monitoring table in the top right corner. For 8th Gen mobile CPUs, this should be a safe setting. If you want to be cautious, start with -100 mV for the core and the cache.

Do some testing with Cinebench.









						MAXON Cinebench (R20.0) Download
					

CINEBENCH is a real-world cross platform test suite that evaluates your computer's performance capabilities. CINEBENCH is based on MAXON's award-winn




					www.techpowerup.com
				




This will give you some feedback and let you see how the CPU is running during this test. If you run back to back Cinebench tests, you will be limited to 45W sooner compared to only running a single test. That is normal.

Some users get better overall results by setting the core offset to a bigger number compared to the cache offset. If your computer is stable at -125 mV for both voltages, try increasing only the core to -150 mV and then -175 mV and see if your scores or temperatures improve.

When playing around with the voltages, I recommend that you do not have ThrottleStop set to OK - Save voltages immediately. When testing, you do not want some unproven voltages being saved immediately. Start with the first option, OK - Do not save voltages. That way you can make some voltage adjustments in ThrottleStop and if your computer crashes, these unstable and unproven voltages will not be saved. You can reboot and start testing again. No harm no foul. After you find some voltages that are working well, then you can change ThrottleStop to Save voltages immediately. 

Less voltage equals less power consumption. This allows your CPU to run faster before it hits the built in 45W power limit. Makes sense?


----------

